# Buddha's sister Ava



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

This is Ava, she is a Siberian husky that we rescued in the summer of 2014...she and Buddha have a lot of fun together!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's a beautiful girl and I'm sure she'll have loads of fun with Buddha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ava is beautiful, I've never seen a husky with her coloring, she's stunning.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Her coloring is called Isabella white, in all the yrs I've had huskies and been to shows I really didn't see that many myself!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's certainly beautiful........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Is that a turtle behind her on the floor?


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, that is their stuffed squeaky turtle!


----------

